# The 6 Week Adventure



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

On Monday 7/17 DW, the 2 pups and me leave on our 6 week summer trip. Can't wait to get away from the sticky FL weather in summer. This was the whole reason for the Outback.

We will spend 8 days in the Boone,NC area and see the 2 grandboys who live in Lenoir with DD and her DH. Weather should be nice.

On the 25th we start off from there to northern Wisconsin. Plan to go easy on this and take 4 days to get there. we will be at a campground in the Rhinelander area. Other daughter and 2 granddaughters live in nearby Tomahawk. Plan to fish,hike and just plain enjoy ourselves. I'll be 60 this year (just like "W") and have been working since I was 12. We deserve this time off. work can wait until Sept.

Will be back in FL around Labor Day.

We have an '06 23RS towed by a Tundra Dcab. I'll post from time-to time to fill you all in on how the journey goes. If anyone sees me on the road,I have my Outbacker.com license plate frame with "Rayman" on it. wish us luck!!!

Bill (Rayman) and Diana Raymond
Palm Harbor,FL


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great vacation! Enjoy your time with the grandkids. We just got back from visiting with my parents and it's always hard to leave again. Keep us posted on your adventure.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Have a _great_ time!! Sounds like a good vacation you have planned. You bet you deserve it! Happy 60th to you! Looking forward to hearing all about it! Enjoy yourselves!

action

Jewels


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip. Keep us updated with your adventures.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Bill & Diana!









Sounds like good times ahead!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip







Enjoy yourselves and be safe!

Dawn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great trip!!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip for all
Have a great time and safe trip
We'll be waiting for update reports

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time. I'm jealous, but still, I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of your journey.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it's almost the end of week 1 on the road and things are going well. We are in Boone,NC where the weather is great. The Outback is performing flawlessly. The site we are in is a little slanted but it is a pull-thru andthe leveling blocks work well.

When you live in a TT for a week you find out all the little things you may not have been aware of. I got to say I'm pretty happy with our choice of the 23RS. Finally got the hang of getting the awning set up properly and quickly.

One thing-I would really like to hear from other Outbackers who are using a Toyota Tundra as their TV. I do have a few questions. So if there are any of you out there with Tundras please reply.

We leave Tuesday for the long trip to northern WI. Plan to do this over 4 days and camp along the way. We had planned to head up I-65 thru IN but they seem to be taking shots at pick-up trucks up that way so I think we'll change our route.

Let you all know more later.

Rayman.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rayman,

Glad to hear everything is going well







Have a great time on your next leg of the trip...What do you mean by they're taking shots at pick up trucks on the I-65?

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update Rayman sounds like you are having a good time
Be safe out there and we'll be waiting to further updates

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a great and safe trip.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rayman,

Sounds like you have a good trip under way! What are the Tundra questions you have? Their are plenty of owners around here that can help.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

